# Breeding group of lemon tetras - NOW $15 - free to a good cause



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm selling my breeding group of lemon tetras. You can see pics of these guys in my Vicenza 180 tank journal (link in my signature). And you can see vids of their offsprings here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...-breeding-experiment-updated-june-29-a-28427/. The parents keep producing eggs at a steady rate (once a week or more).

I had 10 but one of them died on me this week. I've had them for 2.5 years and it's the first one that I lose, so I'm guessing it might be old age, but I don't know. I don't think it's a disease though because things have been extremely stable in this tank for a long time. Anyway, all I mean is that it could be that this death was just an accident, or it could be these guys are past their prime. I don't know. But if you want to have some fun with tetra eggs, this is probably a good opportunity.

Asking $30 for the group. Pick-up in Killarney. PM me if interested.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Good luck with your sale Franck, if i had the space i would be on this!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Luke.

Pride drop - $25 for the 9 of them.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Daily bump. Still available.

The pics are near the END of my 180 tank journal, btw.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Geez what a tough bunch! :bigsmile:

I want them out. How about $20?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Too bad, I'm on the island, would take them in a second


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

If only you were closer. I already have 6 and love lemons


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Too bad indeed. 

Still available...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Still here. Still yellow.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top.

By the way, I know that some of you kindly donate your time to maintain tanks in hospitals or retirement houses. If that is the case and if you'd be interested in this group of lemons, I would happily donate them to such a cause. Let me know.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump again...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Did any of the fry make it to adult?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, all 3 of them that I had from the first couple of batches. You can find vids here http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...-breeding-experiment-updated-june-29-a-28427/

I haven't posted updates lately but they are colouring up nicely now. I've decided to keep the 3 of them in my main tank. As a souvenir of the experiment.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya, I remember following your thread. Hadn't seen any updates so I was just wondering. I have been rethinking my tanks. I might want them for either my 36 bow or my 120...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Ya, I remember following your thread. Hadn't seen any updates so I was just wondering. I have been rethinking my tanks. I might want them for either my 36 bow or my 120...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


All righty let me know. I do want them out, though, so I won't keep them on hold or anything.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. No good cause interested in free lemon tetras out there?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

free bump from me , doing good things is good..good for you


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I am a pretty good cause  lol. oh wait I think that's lost cause...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Ummmm I dunno about a good cause, could the cause be making my group of lemon tetras even more spectacular?  Plus all the plant cuttings and sand you can carry?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

id love them but im waaay up here


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

gsneufeld said:


> Ummmm I dunno about a good cause, could the cause be making my group of lemon tetras even more spectacular?  Plus all the plant cuttings and sand you can carry?


Thanks for the offer, but the reason I'm selling them is to shut down their tank, and I'll be left with only one tank that has plenty of sand and plants. 

I'm dropping the price one last time to $15. It's probably as low as I'll go. After that I'll just give them away to someone that I know will take good care of them. Any takers at $15?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> id love them but im waaay up here


Humm yeah, delivery would be a problem. 

It's a shame, though. You're the 3rd person saying they'd take them if they were closer. Why aren't there more lemon tetras lovers in Vancouver? :bigsmile:


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

When I'm at work on Saturday I deliver to the se marine drive Wendy's but that's at 4 am Sunday morning. Thats about as close as I get Plus it's 4 freaking am lol. I work nights.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I would have room in my tank but I'm leaving for a vacation in a couple of days. I could pick them up in the end of August


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

shady280 said:


> When I'm at work on Saturday I deliver to the se marine drive Wendy's but that's at 4 am Sunday morning. Thats about as close as I get Plus it's 4 freaking am lol. I work nights.


4am would be brutal. Poor things, they'd be fast asleep. :bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

waterlilly said:


> I would have room in my tank but I'm leaving for a vacation in a couple of days. I could pick them up in the end of August


We could do that, actually. But I'd prefer to have them gone earlier, so that I can tear down and put the tank up for sale before the back-to-school madness.


----------



## Kyee (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm looking into setting up a new tank, I may be able to take them in a few weeks...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kyee said:


> I'm looking into setting up a new tank, I may be able to take them in a few weeks...


I was just about to update the thread, to say that I just got a PM and they're on hold for a member. Pick up planned for Monday. I'll update if the sale falls through.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot Franck!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Thanks a lot Franck!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


Thank you, Hector. I hope you'll enjoy the little guys.

Closing the thread now.


----------

